# Christmas Pudding not forming right!



## zee_zack (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello,
I have been following this recipie http://website.lineone.net/~john_mackie/pudding.htm

for making Christmas puddings. I have halved the mixture and been steaming it over water for about 8 hours now. Although it has browned the mixture is not stable. I fear if I remove it it will fall apart. What can I do to savour it and the rest of the mixture?

Add more eggs?


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2004)

zee_zack, sorry I do not have any insight for you. I am hopeful that someone likes kyles will come along and help you out though. Just thought I would bump this up on the posts so it gets read.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 2, 2004)

It should be taken out of the steamer and left to cool in the pudding basin, and it should firms up (although after 8 hours steaming,  it shouldn't really be sloppy).  It should then be recovered with clean greaseproof paper and left in the pudding basin you steamed it in,  until you need to re-heat it on Christmas Day (mine takes about 2 hours to steam).

Wish I could see it, so I could tell you whether or not you should be worried about how it looks!  8)


----------

